
Facebook Is Finally Making a ‘Dislike’ Button - werber
http://time.com/4035281/facebook-dislike-button/
======
dharma1
The way Slack lets you attach emoticons to someone elses comment is pretty
good.. Why stop at just like/dislike?

------
werber
"What they really want is the ability to express empathy"

